# self cooking bluefish...sort of



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Had this a couple of years back... take fresh bluefish, cut into thin strips and put in a plastic cup... cover the bluefish with fresh lemon juice... the acid will slightly "cook" the flesh... you'll see it beginning to happen, just check on it every 15 mins... definitely different and pretty tasty


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

That's called ceviche. Can be done with pretty much any white fish or scallops even. Lime juice is traditional.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

yeah man ceviche and escabeche both really good spanish dishes using citrus to basically pickle.

I've had mahi and tuna, both excellent.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ceviche is tasty, but I wouldn't recommend doing it with blues or any other fish that carries anasakeiais . At the very least, make sure you pack the fish in dry ice to kill parasites, then thaw them out before consuming.


----------

